# SBC in Talks to Buy DirecTV from GM



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Yahoo/Reuters

*SBC in Talks to Buy DirecTV from GM -NYT*

SBC Communications Inc. is in serious talks to buy satellite television operator DirecTV from General Motors Corp. in a deal that could be worth more than $10 billion, the New York Times reported on its Web site on Friday.

Citing people close to the talks, the Web site said General Motors approached SBC around the beginning of the year in an attempt to bring in another bidder to compete against Rupert Murdoch's News Corp. Ltd.

Full story here

New York Times Article (Free subscription required)


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

I still think Rupert will end up with D*


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

The prospect of one of the single most customer-hated Incumbent Local Exchange Carriers buying out the main generator of partisan hatred of incumbent cable operators is almost too surreal for words.

Cablevision owning a satellite service? SBC owning DirecTV? What's next, Microsoft buying a cable company?

:rolling:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Isn't SBC selling Dish Network?

I think DirecTV would probably be better off with Rupert.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Isn't SBC selling Dish Network?
> 
> I think DirecTV would probably be better off with Rupert. *


Isn't rupert buying DISH?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

the thot plickens. :lol:


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I would laugh, but it would be sad if SBC manages to get DirecTV then Charlie sells Dish to Murdoch only to have Charlie come up with some way at the last minute to screw Murdoch out of Dish again...


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

> Cablevision owning a satellite service? SBC owning DirecTV? What's next, Microsoft buying a cable company?


I though MS owned a substantial chunk of Comcast already? ($1 billion invested in '97 or so)

You can get all the media you want, as long as the one company producing it allows you to watch it.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

If SBC gets a hold of DirecTV customer service will go down the tubes and rate increases will come often and be very steep..this company has no business sense at all..Trust me on this I have to deal with them a lot and they do trully suck...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

According to a recent BusinessWeek article, GM needs to divest itself of DirecTV, XM Radio and OnStar to help fund its depleted pension fun. Non automotive business lines will be either sold off or divested. Its going to be very interesting to see what happens with DirecTV and XM Radio. While neither is in any near danger of being in trouble, a new owner or large invester might not have the paitence to deal with the lack of profits that these companies make.


----------

